# Creative sbs a335 v/s f&d a520



## Techniboy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy a good 2.1 speaker under rs 2000
I will be using it for casual gaming and listening to songs and to have small parties in one small room.

I shortlisted these 2 speakers in my budget:-

1. CREATIVE SBS A335
2. F&D A520

I cant decide which1 to choose please help me.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 22, 2011)

Without doubt Creative SBS A335! Keep no second thought


----------

